# Landscape: The Tango  (c&c will be deeply appreciated.)



## Jasii (Aug 16, 2015)

Made this one returning from Ladakh on the Manali highway India. There was this gentle wind and the blades of grass looked like competing with the clouds as to:  who could tango better? 

As always would love to hear from all of you.
Cheers & Rgds,
Jasii




The Tango by jasiiboss, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 16, 2015)

I like the exposure here - very nicely done.  I guess the only "criticism" I would have would be the 3 blades of really tall grass in the foreground, it's nice to have something there to tie it together and give the whole thing perspective but in this case at least for me they might be a bit too prominent, but of course this is a matter of individual taste.  A different crop or a step or two to the right so that you still see some of the tall grass but it's not almost central to the photograph and I think this would be spot on.

All in all though very nicely done.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2015)

I think the two compliment each other quite well.

I would have stepped to the left and had the main shoots of grass to the right of the snow-capped peaks in the background, arching over them.  I also would have shot in portrait orientation.  And maybe get a bit lower to get more of the grass against the sky.

Something more like:


----------



## Jasii (Aug 16, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> I like the exposure here - very nicely done.  I guess the only "criticism" I would have would be the 3 blades of really tall grass in the foreground, it's nice to have something there to tie it together and give the whole thing perspective but in this case at least for me they might be a bit too prominent, but of course this is a matter of individual taste.  A different crop or a step or two to the right so that you still see some of the tall grass but it's not almost central to the photograph and I think this would be spot on.
> 
> All in all though very nicely done.


Thank you so much for your revertal. Appreciate it.  I kinda liked the grass swaying and it kinda looked like a dance of sorts to me, hence it was included 
The area is used for panning salt. To my right was a large ditch hence I was kinda careful


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 16, 2015)

Jasii said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I like the exposure here - very nicely done.  I guess the only "criticism" I would have would be the 3 blades of really tall grass in the foreground, it's nice to have something there to tie it together and give the whole thing perspective but in this case at least for me they might be a bit too prominent, but of course this is a matter of individual taste.  A different crop or a step or two to the right so that you still see some of the tall grass but it's not almost central to the photograph and I think this would be spot on.
> ...



Lol.. yes, all to often I've had shots that would seem to be greatly improved if I could just move a little one way or the other, but of course not worth it if you end up falling to your doom in the process.

You know it might be interesting to see a shot like this at a shutter speed low enough that the grass showed  indications of motion blur..  That might be a rather interesting effect.


----------



## Jasii (Aug 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I think the two compliment each other quite well.
> 
> I would have stepped to the left and had the main shoots of grass to the right of the snow-capped peaks in the background, arching over them.  I also would have shot in portrait orientation.  And maybe get a bit lower to get more of the grass against the sky.
> 
> Something more like:



Thank you.
I do have one in the portrait mode as you suggest. The exposure was not as good as this one, hence, decided to discard that one. Also  I was shooting with the kit lens 18-55 on my cropped body the canon 600d, I think a UWA on a FF would have done justice more ably. But, I do get the point you are making. Thank you once again.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2015)

The grass stalks add a sense of distance, and give us something to gauge distance/scale with, for sure. I'd tend to agree with sparky's idea above, that it might have been better with the grasses placed more to the right hand side of the frame. As-shot, the grasses are blowing toward the "short side" of the frame, and that's causing a little bit too much attention, too much tension. The grasses would have benefitted from being give a bit more room to "lean into" if they had been moved to the right side of the frame if you'd just have moved a couple or three steps over to the left and then composed.

I can understand sparky's idea of shooting this as a vertical, but I'm not so sure that would have been necessary; it would restrict the scope of the landscape, buuuuut....it would also have tightened up the composition, and made the tall grass stalks more in-synch with the frame...._*tall with tall*_*.*..


----------



## Jasii (Aug 16, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Jasii said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Absence of an ND and the bright light did me in, there's always a next time I guess, but I am sure to store this in my ageing cells.......


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2015)

If I were to go horizontal, I'd get down much lower and get more grass in the sky.  Instead of just 3 or 4, try for 20 or 30.  And as suggested, put the tallest ones on the right side of the frame.

Basic _suggestion of thumb_ about portraying motion in an image:  It should be towards the center of the frame, not away from it.  This is not set in stone, it is not the 11th Commandment, it is not immutable. it's merely a guideline.


----------



## Jasii (Aug 16, 2015)

Derrel said:


> The grass stalks add a sense of distance, and give us something to gauge distance/scale with, for sure. I'd tend to agree with sparky's idea above, that it might have been better with the grasses placed more to the right hand side of the frame. As-shot, the grasses are blowing toward the "short side" of the frame, and that's causing a little bit too much attention, too much tension. The grasses would have benefitted from being give a bit more room to "lean into" if they had been moved to the right side of the frame if you'd just have moved a couple or three steps over to the left and then composed.
> 
> I can understand sparky's idea of shooting this as a vertical, but I'm not so sure that would have been necessary; it would restrict the scope of the landscape, buuuuut....it would also have tightened up the composition, and made the tall grass stalks more in-synch with the frame...._*tall with tall*_*.*..


Thanks as always Derrel. Points noted........
jasii


----------



## Jasii (Aug 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> If I were to go horizontal, I'd get down much lower and get more grass in the sky.  Instead of just 3 or 4, try for 20 or 30.  And as suggested, put the tallest ones on the right side of the frame.
> 
> Basic _suggestion of thumb_ about portraying motion in an image:  It should be towards the center of the frame, not away from it.  This is not set in stone, it is not the 11th Commandment, it is not immutable. it's merely a guideline.


Yep! agree with that in toto. Gimme some time to understand the photoshop maze and I might just attempt that 
Rgds,


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2015)

Jasii said:


> Yep! agree with that in toto. Gimme some time to understand the photoshop maze and I might just attempt that
> Rgds,



Composition and framing are not something that you'll find in PhotoShop.  Yes, you'll have a crop tool.  But that's not something that can fix an egregious error made when the image was taken.  

Let's create an analogy.  Suppose you have some guests coming over to dinner, and you have a fantastic meal planned.  Of course, you need to go to the market and purchase the ingredients.  You also must prepare those ingredients while in the kitchen.  Some menu items can be prepared in advance, some can be purchased ready-to-eat, while others are best made just prior to eating.  So you need to plan not only the menu itself, but select what goes into it, how best to prepare it, plan it, schedule it..... and then actually make each menu item.  Whether an item is pre-made, or you must cook/bake it from scratch, there's a lot of work to be done on your part before you ever get out of the kitchen.

Only when everything is ready do most people finally assemble at the table to enjoy the repast.

The photographic analogy is; using a camera is the same as making the meal up until the dinner bell is rung.  You don't toss all your ingredients on the table when you're ready to eat, then try to make a meal out of what's there.  You only really should use PhotoShop to place the menu items on the table, so to speak.


----------



## Jasii (Aug 16, 2015)

Being a moron in the field of PP the photoshop bit was said in lighter vein. ...........  
The food analogy has made me hungry, and it is 0230 hrs here,now  look what you have done Sir?.


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 16, 2015)

I also agree about the grass being a good point of reference but just a little better off to one side.  You did a great job with the depth of field, lighting, exposure, contrast, and color.  I like the foreground detail and would include more of that with a little less sky.


----------



## scooter2044 (Aug 16, 2015)

I agree about the grass being more to the side, but it's a beautiful image Jasii. I love the contrast and the colors and it's not overly done like some. I would imagine that it's exactly as you saw it. Must have been lovely.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 16, 2015)

I agree that the grass gives the image some depth, but I would've tried to set up my tripod a bit higher so that the grass didn't blend in the mountains, accentuating the foreground a bit. Looks like a beautiful place!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 16, 2015)

I was about to suggest the same, I would have tried just a little higher perspective so that the grass could have been where it is without overlapping with the mountains. I'm not sure how it'd have turned out, but definitely worth a try.

Gorgeous shot regardless Jassi ji!


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 17, 2015)

The problem with the grass it creates a second subject.  My eyes keep bouncing between the mountains and the grasses.  What am I suppose to look at?  It's a little dizzying.


----------



## Jasii (Aug 17, 2015)

I also agree about the grass being a good point of reference but just a little better off to one side. You did a great job with the depth of field, lighting, exposure, contrast, and color. I like the foreground detail and would include more of that with a little less sky.

Thank you.


----------



## Jasii (Aug 17, 2015)

scooter2044 said:


> I agree about the grass being more to the side, but it's a beautiful image Jasii. I love the contrast and the colors and it's not overly done like some. I would imagine that it's exactly as you saw it. Must have been lovely.


Your point about the grass being on one side like suggested by many is noted. Glad you liked the pic. Yes it was a beautiful vista. Thank you.


----------



## Jasii (Aug 17, 2015)

AlanKlein said:


> The problem with the grass it creates a second subject.  My eyes keep bouncing between the mountains and the grasses.  What am I suppose to look at?  It's a little dizzying.


Mission accomplished, The idea was to make you tango


----------



## Jasii (Aug 17, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> I agree that the grass gives the image some depth, but I would've tried to set up my tripod a bit higher so that the grass didn't blend in the mountains, accentuating the foreground a bit. Looks like a beautiful place!


I respect your perspective on this, I do have another one, just that this one looked so much better. yeah the place was verdant as can be.
Thank you for acceeding  to my shout out and pitching in, appreciate it ......


----------



## Jasii (Aug 17, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> I was about to suggest the same, I would have tried just a little higher perspective so that the grass could have been where it is without overlapping with the mountains. I'm not sure how it'd have turned out, but definitely worth a try.
> 
> Gorgeous shot regardless Jassi ji!


Thanks Raj, Will try and dig out a shot the way you wanted it, guess have it somewhere.
Rgds,


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 17, 2015)

Jassi,

Looking at the picture it seems that you have not decided what you are taking the picture of yet.
The mountains seem important and yet they are sort of off to one side, the few strands of grass are prominent so they would seem to be important but they are clipped at the bottom.
It isn't enough to have a beautiful scene and snap a photo, you must decide what is important and then do everything you can to frame around the important thing and minimize interference with the viewers' attention by selecting aperture (thus DOF) and point of view.

Lew


----------



## Jasii (Aug 17, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Jassi,
> 
> Looking at the picture it seems that you have not decided what you are taking the picture of yet.
> The mountains seem important and yet they are sort of off to one side, the few strands of grass are prominent so they would seem to be important but they are clipped at the bottom.
> ...


Hi Lew!
Thank you for your frank...
Would request elucidation please.
Kind Rgds,
Jasii


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 18, 2015)

Jasii said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Jassi,
> ...



There is an anecdote about an ancient and learned Rabbi who was asked what he thought were the most important lessons of the Old Testament.
His reply was (approximately):" 'Hear, Israel, the Lord is our God, the Lord is One' is the only important part, everything else is discussion and elaboration."

In my photo philosophy, the only important words are:
Place important things in important places
Emphasize important things
Minimize unimportnat things that detract from the impact​Learning how to do that is all of photography.


----------

